# College counseling experience?



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried the counseling services at their college? If so, how did it go for you? Did you feel that they helped? 

I'm kind of thinking about it but I don't know if I'll be able to open up to them about everything. Even though they are there to help people, I still feel like they will judge me negatively or I'll just feel worse about myself. Also, who do they usually hire for counselors? Are they usually students? Any feedback would be great!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey hun, 

I used my college counsellor and I find her a great help. I find it next to impossible to open up and talk about how I feel but she has done a good job in getting information out of me. I could go in there and say only a few words but feel I've had a really good conversation. Also because I find it hard to express myself I keep a mood diary, I show her every week, that way I don't have to tell her stuff as I have it wrote down. 

If the counsellor feels that he/she would be able to provide you with help they will and if they think you need further intervention he/she will advise that too. I was refereed to the college G.P. who out me on medication and refereed me further again but I still see the counsellor for support.


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Depends on how you want to use them. They're helpful in making you feel better, but in actually treating social anxiety they are useless. I'm referring to "they" as in generalists. If you go to UT Austin, they have a CMHC which is comprised of generalist therapists. They also have an anxiety research clinic. Now the anxiety research clinic was IMMENSELY helpful for SA. If your university has an anxiety research clinic or specialist in CBT for SA. THEN YES GET YER BUTT IN THERE!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! Yeah, I was hesistant because I wasn't really sure if they have had a lot of experience dealing with people with SAD. I might look into getting help outside of the school or something.


----------



## Sophomore (Sep 19, 2010)

I went to the counselors at my college for help, although it was because of workload and the stress involved not SA, however, they were very understanding and I would think they would be very receptive to SA.

Go for it or like you said, see someone on the outside!

Good luck!


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah it will help. DO IT!! it would be most helpful if they could give you CBT or cognitive behavioral therapy. Or if they could recommend/ refer CBT for you


----------

